# My new Flock. Lol



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Just too cute! So what besides wool did you use to make them? Is it pipe cleaners? For the legs and face?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup and the body.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

cool,I bought some just like those at a craft fair,they reside alongside the manger..


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh, these are so cute! ????????????????
Baaaa


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are really cute. I love how the greys have different shades of wool.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

???????????????? I like them!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I love them. They are super cute!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Your little flock is too cute :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Too cute.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love your flock. But don't shear them!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

A girlfriend of mine makes these sheep only very tiny and used to sell them in a spinning and weaving shop we used to have locally. She got $5 each for them and they were a big seller she had to make them all of the time.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

How adorable! I love them!


----------



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

I love the little flock! Very easy to take care of too


----------

